# Did my cherry barbs have a "good time"



## musho3210 (Apr 23, 2007)

I saw two cherry barbs, one male and one female, they were swimming around with each other and then they both sorta embraced together rubbing there bodies together. I thought i saw some eggs come out of the female but i could have been imagining. The female was quite fat. I just got them yesterday at my lfs so i dont know much of previous behavior. The female didnt lay them in a special spot but she just scattered them on the sand. It is a 75 gallon tank, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate are all at 0 and it is medium-heavy planted.


----------



## musho3210 (Apr 23, 2007)

the barb is still fat and the breeding abrubtly stopped when another barb swum through.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

it is possible


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

haha its very possible. your title is pretty humorous =P


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Hehe, the title made me laugh.

It seems like they did mate. I can't really offer any advice on how to raise the fry if that's what you want to know. If the eggs are scattered in the sand, other inhabitants may eat them.


----------



## musho3210 (Apr 23, 2007)

only cherry barbs in the tank, i was just curious since the female is still fat. But if the fry hatch i wont really do anything, maybe some egg yolk or something but nothing special.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

My Cherry Barb females are very plump but they've never bred, so its possible that yours have eggs or might just be big girls.  I'd just keep an eye on them. If they are the only fish in the tank, then odds are they might be breeding for you.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Cherry Barbs spawn like crazy but eat the eggs just as fast. All of mine stay fat.


----------



## musho3210 (Apr 23, 2007)

not the only fish in the tank anymore, i got 2 more female barbs today and 2 female pearl guoramis (i may get 1 more male but i am undecided).


----------



## musho3210 (Apr 23, 2007)

they had a sexy time, saw 1 fry today hovering very low in the tank in and out of my crypt leaves. One of my female barbs died today and i cant seem to find another. So im back to 3 males and 1 female. I still have warranty though.


----------

